# Our friends have a new puppy....



## Capt Lightning (Oct 30, 2016)

Meet Henry, a 4 month old Retriever..



It's going to have fun on the farm - as long as it doesn't chase the chickens or the sheep!


----------



## ossian (Oct 30, 2016)

He is a cracker. And I bet he is full of life and fun!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 30, 2016)

Good doggie.  Looks smart.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 30, 2016)

Ah, so sweet! Hello Henry.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 30, 2016)

Whatta cutie! But you know they'll have their hands full


----------



## Gemma (Oct 30, 2016)

What a beautiful puppy Henry is!  I love the way he posed for this picture!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 30, 2016)

Can't get any cuter than that.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 30, 2016)

Our friends have always had dogs - often 'rescue dogs' from various charities.  When one of their dogs - a lovely whippet called Meg, passed away, they  felt they would prefer a young puppy.  Henry had been bought by a family with young children where both parents worked.  They soon realised that having a puppy was a mistake.  It will be an experience for Henry growing up surrounded by fields with deer, rabbits, hares etc, as well as the chickens, sheep and pigs.  I think if I was a dog, that's where I'd like to live.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 30, 2016)

I agree Capt Lightning. We live in a rural area but still not rural enough for me.


----------



## Carla (Oct 30, 2016)

I am sure he will be quite happy with his new surroundings. Harry is a handsome pup!


----------



## jujube (Oct 30, 2016)

Isn't he a fine little guy?  They're a handful until they mature, but retrievers are _so_ worth it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Henry, what a handsome boy you are!  I think the pup will be fine around all the animals with a little guidance.


----------



## Vee (Nov 1, 2016)

Cute indeed. And looks like his coat is so soft. I just want to give him a hug.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 1, 2016)

Noble animals, aren't they!


----------

